# [SOLVED] svchost.exe (netsvcs) giving me microstuttering



## AVZ (Mar 19, 2008)

I went through quite a lot of working out/tweaking before realising that my sole problem of my microstuttering in games is quite simply svchost.exe (netsvcs) in Windows 7. The thing is that that process likes to be idle at about 2-4% of CPU usage, and then about every 4-8 seconds, it would spike up to 25% of CPU usage. I managed to fix my microstuttering issues by closing down that process after windows startup. The current problem is the following - svchost.exe (netsvcs) is a hub for quite a few services which are part of windows, some of which control the way windows looks (what I am saying is that after shutting down that process, some areas of Windows start to look like it's Windows 98, until the process auto-restarts itself in a few seconds/minutes, but without the spiking... well at least not for another hour or so...). 
The questions that I have are:

1. Is it normal for svchost.exe (netsvcs) to be running this way (spiking up to 25% etc etc)
2. Which services that are associated with the 'netsvcs' part of svchost could be possibly giving me these problems (I have noticed that the problem seems to start arising when I start using anything internet related)?

I am running Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit on a PC with a Core 2 Quad Q9650 at 3.0Ghz.

Thank you in advance for all the support!


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: svchost.exe (netsvcs) giving me microstuttering*

Hi AVZ, it's no completely unusual for svchost to cause spiking, although it's not really desirable..especially when it causes problems elsewhere.

try opening a command prompt then running the following command:
tasklist /svc /fi "imagename eq svchost.exe"

That will tell you what services are being controlled by the service host. You can find out the process id of the one causing the problem from the task manager and that will help you narrow things down.


----------



## AVZ (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: svchost.exe (netsvcs) giving me microstuttering*

A big special thank you, nickster! I went through all the tasks associated with the particular PID 592 (for the svchost.exe (netsvcs) process - which I was having problems with). I turned each service off and checked how the CPU reacted - the problem ended up being iphlpsvc (IP Helper, which gives IPv4, IPv6 features) - I stopped the service, and miraculously watched my CPU stabilise at a maximum of 3-4% of CPU usage.

Thank you very much for assisting me with quite a powerful TASKLIST command - it is quite useful for future use.
I have also noticed that my internet connection is running way more efficiently without the IP Helper service running!

Thanks a lot!

[PROBLEM SOLVED]


----------

